# Joystick Mouse Inalámbrico



## DJ DRACO (Ene 25, 2011)

Como el nombre lo indica, se me ha ocurrido fabricar un joystick mouse...

en qué consiste?

Diseñar y fabricar un joystic inalámbrico (como el de play station) pero destinado a funcionar como mouse de mi pc...

Para empezar debería conocer cómo está codificado un mouse común y a partir de ahi generar esa codificación para despues emitirla y recibirla por fm con un alcance de unos 3mts.

La idea surgió debido a que estoy mirando una serie online y lo hago recostado en la cama...como el monitor es lcd de 21,5" veo bien desde cualquier lugar de la habitación...

pero siempre debo levantarme de la cama para hacer pausa, o para cambiar de pagina o para cambiar de capítulo...entonces la idea es ésta...hacerme un mouse inalámbrico que no requiera estar apoyado en una mesa para que funcione...

solo con 1 palanca analógica (tipo de play) y 3 botoncitos (los que todo mouse trae) agregando un codificador y un transmisor de fm....

saludos


----------



## cansi22 (Ene 25, 2011)

Yo un el joystick para ps3 en el pc y controlo el cursor con el stick.
Te paso el programa:
http://xpadder.com/index.php?lang=spanish



> ¿Qué Xpadder te permiten hacer?
> - Jugar PC con poca o ninguna ayuda gamepad
> - Añade soporte para gamepad para emular, internet y juegos de DOS
> - Jugar multijugador con cada jugador utilizando un gamepad
> ...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 25, 2011)

mmm, no conozco el tal ps3...son joysticks caros?

estaría bueno saberlo para hacerlo directop y sin tanto trabajo, pero esta bueno el diseño y construcción casero para aprender y renegar

espero tu respuesta

saludos


----------



## cansi22 (Ene 26, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> mmm, no conozco el tal ps3...son joysticks caros?
> 
> estaría bueno saberlo para hacerlo directop y sin tanto trabajo, pero esta bueno el diseño y construcción casero para aprender y renegar
> 
> ...



PS3= Play Station 3.

El que tengo yo es este:






Como veo que eres argentino te pongo un enlace a mercado libre:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-102008413-joystick-inalambrico-wireless-para-pc-y-ps2-usb-c-vibracion-_JM_

No conozco la pagina ni el comprador, solo es un ejemplo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2011)

posta, al pensar lo que escribi me di cuenta que PS3 era de la Play....bastante gil de mi parte..

editado por mi...ahora que lo veo, el joystick viene con el receptor y transductor a usb...

jejeje

saludos y gracias


----------



## cansi22 (Ene 28, 2011)

exacto, es totalmente compatible con los dos aparatos, la verdad para juegos de coches es bastante mas comodo que el teclado, pero lo uso sobretodo como mando multimedia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2011)

muy bueno, realmente ya no se puede querer inventar nada...ya esta todo inventado...y sino es algo totalmente inalcanzable...que uno no lo puede hacer pero que una empresa como Sony (sobretodo Sony que es la que más invierte) lo hace tan fácil y comercial.

aff...ya no existen los inventores caseros...nos han matado a todos!

saludos


----------

